

On Window Managers - bluepanda_
https://medium.com/digital-productivity/c42c2786a9fa

======
rhizome
Next up on Medium: emacs vs. vi(m). IMPORTANT

~~~
bluepanda_
Is that sarcasm? Was such a post really not appropriate for digital
productivity?

~~~
rhizome
It's a pretty lame article to post to HN.

~~~
bluepanda_
Well that's straight to the point, thank you. (But not very constructive)

~~~
rhizome
It's not my job to tell Medium to raise the standards of the articles it pays
people to post to HN. All I can do is comment and flag.

~~~
bluepanda_
Medium didn't pay me to post this article on HN. I'm its author and I figured
it could help some people.

Anyway. How is it not a good article? Is it obvious for people to use window
managers? Is everybody aware of their existence? Was Medium not the right
place to post it?

~~~
rhizome
Medium is probably the perfect place to post it, but that doesn't mean it's
relevant to HN. What part of the HN audience did you predict would be helped?

~~~
bluepanda_
Developers who haven't done their research properly?

~~~
avenger123
Maybe you need to give HN readers a bit more credit. This is like posting -
What is Vim?

Likelihood of HN reader not knowing this is probably pretty low.

~~~
bluepanda_
I'll keep that in mind in the future. I thought the HN audience didn't only
include knowledgeable developers.

~~~
avenger123
Not knocking you. I liked your article. Just answering your question :).

~~~
bluepanda_
Thanks :)

------
AdrianRossouw
i've been using [1] Zephyros (nee Windows.app) for the last while.

similar to slate, i guess.

[1] <https://github.com/sdegutis/zephyros>

~~~
bluepanda_
It looks about as configurable. Zephyros uses coffescript instead of
JavaScript, but then again, that's close enough.

